# Magical Butter Machine Reviews ?



## ProfessorPotSnob (Feb 6, 2013)

Ok I am standing in front of 6 Magical Butter Machines and am curious if anybody else here has given one a try ? Reviews > ? 

I will be taking one home today and checking it out . I worked as a Sous Chef by trade (15 years) and I like Kitchen Gadgets ... I will post a review as soon as I get home and run this machine !


----------



## hotrodharley (Feb 6, 2013)

I don't know, Chef. But I'm subbed for this one. Searched after I read your post and found their web site. Thanks!!!!!

http://magicalbutter.com/


----------



## HelpHub (Feb 6, 2013)

This looks pretty cool, I look forward to your review!

Did you get it any cheaper than the $150 the web site lists?


----------



## hotrodharley (Feb 6, 2013)

And note that the web site is sold out. No surprise there if it works as advertised.


----------



## gioua (Feb 6, 2013)

not a chance would I buy it.. way to freaking small... 


$29.99 for a 7 qt crock pot ($10 used)
Blender $20.00

leaves me +-$100.00 for about 33.5lbs of butter....

gonna me myself a cannabutter Sunni.!


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks for the interests in my review .. I can understand those who think it is over priced and too small .. I did manage to push the machine to its fullest capacity and I am impressed .. The review will be posted below momentarily .

And yes Help , I did get a discount on the price at the local Hydro Store .. Paid less than 150 with tax and I just might buy another one for what its worth ..


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Feb 7, 2013)

Ok here is my quick review on the Magical Butter Machine . I ll keep it short as possible .. 


Over all Impression : High Quality and it works with ease 4 Stars for me .. I decided to use boiling water to wash the left overs and make it easier to strain using a a bubble bag .. 

I maxed the machine out with 2.5 lbs of butter and close to 50 grams .. Next time I will make Black Out Butter consisting of 4 ounces to one pound of butter .. 

This machine is a nice addition to my kitchen , it even makes milkshakes and cleans itself .. I ran just one run this time and allowed the machine to do its thing in two hours .. I even had time to make a small batch of Oil for a patient .. Not bad , not bad .. 

Efficiency all the way with this machine , I didnt even break the buds up , it has a grind feature for pre blending if need be .


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Feb 7, 2013)

This is what I was able to do while the machine made butter .. I killed two birds with one STONE !


----------



## smiceis (Feb 7, 2013)

Hey now, just wondering if you used the pre-grind feature or not? Peace


----------



## oldesthippy (Feb 7, 2013)

ProfessorPotSnob said:


> This is what I was able to do while the machine made butter .. I killed two birds with one STONE !
> View attachment 2514767View attachment 2514768View attachment 2514769View attachment 2514770View attachment 2514771View attachment 2514772View attachment 2514773View attachment 2514774


wow i am getting hungry so cool great job so what kind of birds did you kill lol


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Feb 7, 2013)

smiceis said:


> Hey now, just wondering if you used the pre-grind feature or not? Peace


 Yes and it worked very well .. E



oldesthippy said:


> wow i am getting hungry so cool great job so what kind of birds did you kill lol


 Ae77's Melt Down and some Jack In the Box lol Two great free birds that I killed , cloned them first though lol


----------



## gioua (Feb 7, 2013)

ProfessorPotSnob said:


> This is what I was able to do while the machine made butter .. I killed two birds with one STONE !
> View attachment 2514767View attachment 2514768View attachment 2514769View attachment 2514770View attachment 2514771View attachment 2514772View attachment 2514773View attachment 2514774



LOL at the outside snow pics... thats dedication!! I too have to use outside cooking equipment.. I have a nice lil toaster oven and a 7 qt crockpot outside...


----------



## HelpHub (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks for the report!


----------



## hugaddiction (Mar 14, 2013)

Its been a month since you posted this, are you still pleased with your purchase?


----------



## Brokeoldbloke (Mar 15, 2013)

Prof,
A couple of questions. What temp does the machine heat the butter to or does it let you control the temp like a Sous Vide? Can you freeze the container/whole unit and do two or more heat/freeze cycles without removing the butter?

edit: One more question, can you remove and use the machine without the blade assembly? I'm thinking more about the idea of using it as a small Sous Vide with vacuum sealed bags.
Thx


----------



## MzMyst (Mar 31, 2013)

I just purchased this machine, directly from the website (disappointed to hear that it CAN be purchased for less than $150, but oh well...)

Anyway, used it for the first time to make canna-oil, and it seems absolutely fantastic! No pregrinding necessary whatsoever, BEAUTIFUL final product, and with the clean-up setting, it simply could not have been any easier. I'm an MMJ patient and am new to medibles, but I am never satisfied with what I've been getting in the stores in the Seattle area, hence my eagerness to start experimenting for myself. With last night's oil I used a simple, store-bought cake mix, and made some cupcakes that are really helping me. I had rotator cuff surgery a week and a day ago, and have been having terrible muscle spasms on my opposite side, and since making my little cakes, I am virtually pain/spasm-free, but not all loaded - perfect. The machine doesn't come with a lot of direction, and they almost compulsively avoid referring to the machine being used for anything other than LEGAL herb, which limits their ability to answer specific, cannabis-related questions. I feel I will have to do some experimenting to get the most out of it. That being said, it's potential seems ENORMOUS!! I am thrilled, and really looking forward to working with it some more. Could post additional if any others are interested...?
- Cheers to all!


----------



## MzMyst (Mar 31, 2013)

Hello,
I have this machine, (just posted to the general thread a few moments ago). In answer to your question, the unit has a carafe piece and a "head" piece. The "head" to the unit has the grinder and electronics, etc., and will not separate so that you could do sous vide in it - no way. Sorry, but at least now your know!!


----------



## Brokeoldbloke (Mar 31, 2013)

MzMyst said:


> Hello,
> I have this machine, (just posted to the general thread a few moments ago). In answer to your question, the unit has a carafe piece and a "head" piece. The "head" to the unit has the grinder and electronics, etc., and will not separate so that you could do sous vide in it - no way. Sorry, but at least now your know!!


Thanks MzMyst...I was trying to justify spending the $$. Good luck with your new machine.


----------



## dolamic (Apr 1, 2013)

HelpHub said:


> This looks pretty cool, I look forward to your review!
> 
> Did you get it any cheaper than the $150 the web site lists?


$175 now, fuck that I'm part Amish anyways. I'll hand churn the shit.


----------



## Samantha420 (Jun 9, 2013)

I have this machine and I think it's great. My butter is much stronger than my crockpot method which I used for years. Making butter was a chore now it's easy. I was impressed cleaning cycle got it most of the way clean. Overall very pleased with my purchase and would buy it again.


----------



## bubbabue (Jun 20, 2013)

Got in on the deal yesterday with coupon mb42000. 
Cost me 118.00 shipped. 
Can't wait to make some Mmj budda!


----------



## Medical Grade (Jun 24, 2013)

Any know of a coupon code that is still active?


----------



## Medical Grade (Jun 26, 2013)

How about any feedback from people actually using it? How do you like it? Any complaints? Does the decarb cycle work? Or are you decarbing your stuff before adding it to the mixer?


----------



## Medical Grade (Jun 26, 2013)

Welp, I went ahead pulled the trigger on this bad boy. I will post my reviews later when I have time and material to play with.


----------



## yankeeplace (Jul 6, 2013)

Ive been thinking about this for oil in my vaporizor. Cant find any reviews other than edibles. What solvents can be used in it? Will it destroy the machine?


----------



## Ms Buddi (Aug 23, 2013)

Please share that method. The machine sounds terrific and small and expensive. Thanx!


----------



## Baker12356 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hey guys I'm new to this site and I'm wondering about the magical butter machine. I was wondering when I put the top on the machine it's a little loose so can I still use it with out the smell? Also if not is there a way I can make it not loose without sending it back?
thanks


----------



## CharlieMike (Oct 21, 2013)

What about the smell when cooking cannabis butter? Does it stink the place up???


----------



## Texas(THC) (Nov 6, 2013)

it doesn't smell that bad, my complaint is that you cant control the grind feature it pulverizes your bud regardless


----------



## the formula (Nov 24, 2013)

Hey guys..I've had the MB2 for a few months now and its pretty cool. Some things to know are 
1. Your must use at least 16oz of starting liquid..ie butter, oil, alcohol or glycerine. That is4 sticks of fbutter. So you need to use a good amount of plant material to have any kind of potent product. At least an oz. Is recommended. 
2. It does grind your herb way too much which makes it dificult to dtrain. The strainer that comes with it is a plastic re usable coffe filter and it takes way to long to strain through this first. I got a 2 pack of mesh strainers for a dollar and run it thru those first.
3. I've had batches that I've opened and at least 50% of the plant material was stuck to sides of the machine. I don't know what can be done to remedy
this but I'm assuming it didn't extract all it could have. 
4. It does say it decarboxylates but not sure how or for how long and at what temp


----------



## the formula (Nov 24, 2013)

Sorry cant finish that last post rt now. This site is impossible on my phone. If you have any questions just post em and I'll respond from my computer.


----------



## Texas(THC) (Nov 24, 2013)

Nail on the head formula
I'm having the same problems
I was considering trying to change the blade from that small sharp blade to a bigger dole blade to mix it around better


----------



## Texas(THC) (Nov 27, 2013)

So today I contacted Magical Butters customer service to ask a very simple question. I asked for them to describe the decarboxylation process to me, temp and time. He responded "that is proprietary information and cannot share that". Very shady, makes me think it is a hoax or that the process is inaccurate or inconsistent.


----------



## BigEasy1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Mine works awesome. From trial and error I've learned coconut oil with 5 tablespoons of soy lecithin works best with at least 14 grams of lower quality bud and sugar leaves per cup of oil.


----------



## Texas(THC) (Nov 27, 2013)

I just found it weird they wouln't tell me


----------



## endpro (Nov 27, 2013)

I bought this device hoping it would help me make potent bio available effective edibles. 

I have used 2oz of bud in 2 cups of virgin coconut oil with about 5TBS of soy lecithin. 

I have worked up to that amount of bud starting from 1/2 oz. I have even re-run infused oil with another fresh oz. 

Unfortunately I get little to no effect from edibles and I cant figure out why.

Everyone else loves them though.


----------



## VARick (Dec 1, 2013)

I just got my MB2 and tried the butter function. 2oz's to 8 sticks (White Widow and unsalted organic butter). I like the ease of use. Select which function you want and the temp and just let it go. Using the supplied coffee strainer takes some time and sucks to clean it after use. Made a superb batch of brownies and found the best results for me was to eat 1/2 a brownie (cut the pan into 6 brownies) just after a small bite to eat and about an hour later it starts and lasts around 5-6 hours. Next try will be a tincture with VG or rum, I have rum on hand now, I'm a bit leery of using everclear as I've read the taste is overbearing. Anyway I like the unit and the self cleaning option is a nice touch. Oh yeah no smell with processing the butter.


----------



## BigEasy1 (Dec 1, 2013)

endpro said:


> I bought this device hoping it would help me make potent bio available effective edibles.
> 
> I have used 2oz of bud in 2 cups of virgin coconut oil with about 5TBS of soy lecithin.
> 
> ...



Are you adding soy lecithin to your brownie/cake/edible mixture in addition to using it in the Magical Butter Machine? I use it in both places and roughly the same amount each time. Try that and I bet you'll be pleasantly surprised with the results. The soy lets your body absorb it better from what I've figured out on my own. The high doesn't seem to last as long but it's much more potent and enjoyable for me.


----------



## endpro (Dec 1, 2013)

Interesting, I will try that. And let you guys know.


----------



## JJ05 (Dec 1, 2013)

Should I give this machine a try? I was considering making some butter here soon


----------



## endpro (Dec 2, 2013)

If you know edibles will work for you through experience trying other methods and you want a very simple appliance to do all the dirty work with a quick clean up then this is for you.

I bought the unit hoping it would correct something I wasnt doing to make bio available potent edible for myself. And have yet to figure out what is going on or why edibles are not working for me. My experience has not been typical and everyone that has tried my edibles has said they are too strong. 

I think it may be possible that my tolerance levels from smoking medicicinaly heavily for 10 years are too high for me to be able to feel the effects of eddibles.


----------



## Isis (Dec 3, 2013)

Endpro: maybe it has something to do with the way your body processes cannabinoids during first pass metabolism  An edible is always going to have a different effect than smoking, theres some research to suggest its the increased levels of 11-hydroxy-thc metabolite that result from processing of thc by the liver and maybe your effects from that type of administration will always be minimal. 

You can still partake in oils and butters but just use them sublingually. Theres instant absorption into the glands below the tongue and the cannabinoids are delivered right to the bloodsteam, not first to the gut and the liver. Super fast and long lasting its like the best of both worlds.


----------



## endpro (Dec 3, 2013)

Interesting. Do you reccomend this with an oil or alcohol tincture?


----------



## Onekama (Dec 4, 2013)

Endpro, some people don't get near the effects of eating cannabis. I fed my old lady a f*ck ton of edibles trying to prove a point (I was ignorant to the fact not everyone's digestive system absorbs it the same). Anyhow, long story short after feeding her around a Oz worth of primo cannabis (half a brownie pan) I gave up. Later on that week some friends came over split the other half 4 ways and were worthless for about 6 hours.


----------



## endpro (Dec 4, 2013)

Your wife sounds just like me. Its REALLY expensive to experiment. Trust me I know


----------



## Onekama (Dec 5, 2013)

Maybe you can try using a alcohol extraction with better results. Ive read where people can't absorb it that way either, but I've wondered if maybe different extraction methods effect people differently.


----------



## ALHpancyan (Dec 9, 2013)

I really want this machine. I recently read that the MB3 is coming out soon... I need it.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 7, 2014)

endpro said:


> Your wife sounds just like me. Its REALLY expensive to experiment. Trust me I know



when i first ate pot i wasn't getting high. somebody told me to "prime the pump", as in, eat the brownie, wait 40 minutes or so, take a couple of tokes and sit back and wait. i was surprised at how high i got the next time i tried the same amount but added 2 tokes.

i've also gotten way too high eating pot, and the thought of eating too much gives me the willies. 

i just heard about the magicalbutter 2 and am wandering around reading trying to figure out if i want it. 
i want to make tincture. lots and lots of tincture.


----------



## Texas(THC) (Mar 10, 2014)

IME the magical butter machine makes a horrible tincture
since it is constantly heating and grinding the material it pulls ALOT of chlorophyll
which makes it taste really green and can upset your stomach


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 12, 2014)

my machine will be here on Friday. I've decided to make canna oil capsules instead of tincture. I have a lot of good pot and 4 genetics to choose from.

i'm retired so I vape 2 grams a day on average, which beats the hell out of only smoking a bit afte work.

I think im going to put either one or two ounces into 2 cups of coconut oil and figure things out from there. I don't want to get zonked, just nicely high.

if nicely high is one or 2 - 00 gel caps, i'll be a happy pothead.


----------



## Budguy (Jun 18, 2014)

I highly recommend this machine. Use the discount code 'Gummybear' for a 10% discount and order it today. It can make more than I need, its simple, its easy to clean up, and I believe its worth what its priced at (with the discount, of course).

The actual hyperlink is: *http://magicalbutter.refr.cc/HJHCZGH *


----------



## Slimjimham (Mar 22, 2015)

Heres a new link for $25 off, i have one done hesitate. This things legit. Click the link and i get rewards from them for referring! 

http://magicalbutter.refr.cc/JFGDNKB


----------

